# chevy blazer/trailblazer plow?



## sno-way01 (Oct 14, 2006)

maby this has already benn answered but does anybody here use a 4-door blazer or trailblazer for plowing and can i see some pictures of what it looks like? thanks very much!


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I got a 1988 s-10 Blazer, 2.6, auto. I went with a 6.5' Meyer because I didn't know if the engin could handle anything bigger. I would go 7' the next time. No pictures.....


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

Check out Snoway's website, there is a picture on there of a trailblazer and vido of a regular blazer plowing with their mt series and st seris plow sections! 

:salute:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Plows for S-10 Blazer or Trailblazer*

Sno-Way1

What model year S-10 Blazer or Trailblazer are looking to put a plow on. If an 02-06 Trailblazer the ST model would make an excellent application. If an 83-94 S-10 Blazer either the ST or MT, and if 95-04 the ST. There are some great promos on these models currently through http://www.plowsunlimited.com . :redbounce

If you are interested in the NEW 22 series contact your nearest Sno-Way dealer http://www.snoway.com . 

Tom O'Brien
District Sales Manager
Sno-Way International Inc.


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a Blizzard 680 straight blade on a 2000 4door chevy blazer with a 4.3 engine. I tried to post a pic but it didn't work. I can send then to you if you would like.


----------



## sno-way01 (Oct 14, 2006)

yes. email me at [email protected]. thanks very much!


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

I wish I still had my blazer it was a 93 s-10 4 door with the 4.3 great truck in the snow!!


----------

